# 75 gallon - restart again!!



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Here are some of my initial ideas (variations on the same theme). I would love your feedback. 

Option 1










Option 2










Option 3 










I am thinking of putting sand where the water is and will be picking up some rock tomorrow to border the sand and add some more hard scape on the left side. 

I can tell you this... it is easier to play with the layout when everything is clean versus how it is now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPoBTC (Aug 11, 2014)

#1 love!


----------



## spec33 (Jul 16, 2014)

I also like option #1 it looks really cool.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

They are all fairly similar but I like option #1 best. If you could raise the big piece on the right a little higher to make it feel like its a dominant piece it would look even better.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

What's your substrate?

Also 1 and 2 are my favorites


----------



## ROYWS3 (Feb 1, 2014)

Option one followed closely by option two


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

I like 2 the best, followed by 1. The gap in the middle of number 3 looks staged.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

HybridHerp said:


> What's your substrate?
> 
> Also 1 and 2 are my favorites



ADA Aqua Soil - Amazonia 

I am reusing what I had in there plus adding some. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I think my hard scape is close to complete....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Planted










And Flooded










I'll list the plants tomorrow. I am off to bed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whjdm069 (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks great so far. Really like how you have the drift wood setup. I hope to own a 75 some day myself. Love the overall footprint. Can't wait to see it filled in a bit more.


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

With my last version of this tank - I had numerous algae issues. One of the items I wanted to try was raising the lights versus just dimming them. My husband came up with an idea (he didn't want to hang it from the ceiling) and we put it up yesterday. I love it. I can raise or lower my lights very easily. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

*75 gallon restart*

Here is my plant list with pictures. 

From my previous tank...










Anubias Nana











Microsorum Pteropus (Java Fern)











Staurogyne Repens











Cyperus Helferi - back of the picture











Alternanthera Reineckii


New Plants:










Cabomba Furcata











Gymnocorinis Spilanthoides











Ludwigia Arcuata (narrow leaf red ludwigia)











Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Tropica'











Cryptocoryne Undulata 'red'











Limnophila Indica (Ambulia)











Green Lloydiella (Creeping Jenny)











Crinum Calamissamigm



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

My gold barbs are spawning. Hopefully all my new plants stay in the substrate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Waiting for the UPS driver with my fish and plants delivery is kinda like waiting for Santa on Christmas Eve. Anyone agree??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

jlfkona said:


> Waiting for the UPS driver with my fish and plants delivery is kinda like waiting for Santa on Christmas Eve. Anyone agree??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 

Definitely agree...my plants are coming in today as well!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Yeah!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

A video of my new Bulldog Pleco. He (I think) arrived yesterday. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lk3ekEMadU


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

My new rabbit snails are having babies.






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Week 1 - seeing some nice growth










In black and white. I really like how you can see what brightens and darkens the aquascape. 










A different angle 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

My new favorite fish! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Week 2




























Some really nice growth with very little melting. 

I am fertilizing EI for a 20-40 gallon tank and lights on 75% for 7 hours. Next week I am planning on increasing the hours the lights are on as well as increasing the fertilizer dosing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Positron (Jul 22, 2013)

Hats off into the tank! 

Really like this so far. I can spot the BML dutch spectrum there. It's what I'm using


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Positron said:


> Hats off into the tank!
> 
> 
> 
> Really like this so far. I can spot the BML dutch spectrum there. It's what I'm using



Thanks - and you are right on with the light. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

When I first did this tank a year ago I read a ton of articles and posts on lighting, CO2, plants, algae, and fertilizer. I tried to do the thing based on what seemed like the best approach and thought I understood how things were connected. 

This time around I am rereading a lot of the same information and I think I am finally understanding how all of it plays together. The amount of light effects the growth of the plants which effects the amount of CO2 and ferts needed. I can't tell you how many times I read that but didn't fully understand. [emoji15] More growth means I need to increase my CO2 since the plants are using it up. As many times as I have read it, thought about it... I never did see it. Now I am seeing it. I am seeing the errors from the old tank and how some of the changes this time are making a difference. I can't wait to see what else will hit me over the head. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alibird (Jan 8, 2014)

This is a beautiful tank @jlfkona! What sort of sand is that you're using? I really like the color!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

alibird said:


> This is a beautiful tank @jlfkona! What sort of sand is that you're using? I really like the color!



Thank you! I really am enjoying it. 

The sand is Caribsea Super Naturals from PetSmart. Here is a link. 

http://www.petsmart.com/supplies/gr...pjFjk0AFPaH3yQz?var_id=36-16743&_t=pfm=search


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Definitely loving the look!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Regenesis said:


> Definitely loving the look!



Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Week 3 pictures - I am really happy with the plant growth. Battling a little BBA (I accidentally left the lights on for 15 hours one day this week). I am planning on increasing the lighting to 8 hours this week and leaving the ferts the same until my nitrates get a bit lower. 

I think next week It will be time do my first trim. Thoughts?










Close ups of some of the plants






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

Very beautiful growth!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Trimming today

Ludwigia Arcuata

Before the trim 










Front view










Top View

After 

I trimmed it to the height of the red rock next to them. Replanted 3 tops. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

*75 gallon restart*

Green Lloydiella 

Before the trim 









After the trim (view from the top)









Trimmed to the height of the driftwood. Grouped it in front of the Crinum Calamissamigm flowing with the driftwood. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

*75 gallon restart*

Cabomba Furcata

Before the trim









Front









Top

After the trim









Front









Top

Trimmed 2-3 inches above the driftwood. 

Replanted tops to the left and behind the Crinum Calamissamigm replacing the moved Green Lloydiella. This may be temporary while the Cyperus Helferi grows in. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Full tank picture after trim










Top view of the placement changes











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Broccoli - both the Pleco and the Otos love it. Who would of thought?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

*75 gallon restart*

Decided to move the Cyperus Helferi and Alternanthera Reineckii to another tank. I also removed Gymnocoronis Spilanthoides. 

I decided to move Ambulia to the other side of the tank. I think it will look better next to the Crinum Calamissamigm. 










I decided to add Cryptocoryne Balansae on the right side of the tank. I think it will look nice once it grows and flows over the driftwood. 









The willow moss is really starting to grow. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Week 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Your tank is progessing nicely!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Week 6 update


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

Looking really good there. Any baby golden barbs?


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Obakemono said:


> Looking really good there. Any baby golden barbs?



Thanks

No babies. The Endlers sure had a feast that day. The minute the Gold Barbs would move to a new area the Endlers were picking the eggs off the plants. In my Cherry Barb tank we get a baby about every six months when the tank is over grown. My guess is one or two may make it once the tank fills in. I have my fingers crossed. I realized that the Gold Barbs are all hiding in the picture. I will have to take another when they are out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Decided it was time for a trim. I tried a fish eye lens on my iPhone. It is an interesting view. 








Before








After


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

2 month update



























It seems like I am starting to get a handle on the BBA so now it is time for GSA to show up. It may have something to do with the fact I didn't dose ferts this week. I wanted to get my nitrates back down to a good level. Last week they had gone back up to 80 and I loss a couple of Otos. I am pretty sure there is direct connection for me. My nitrates go up they die with a huge stomach. Nitrates low - no deaths. I am not sure if anyone else has experienced this. I have read a lot of posts on Otos with this problem and no one seems to know. I have seen it 3 times in my tank now. Not perfect however based on my observations of my tank I am going to watch the nitrate levels. This week I am going to start back the EI dosing at the 10-20 gallon level and see what my nitrates are next Sunday. If they stay low then I will move to the 20-40 gallon level. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is a video update of the tank.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpAUkF7MveA


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

*75 gallon restart*

Dosing EI light at the 10-20 gallon level kept my nitrates at 20 ppm. I think I will keep dosing that level. 

My BBA is about gone and the GSA is disappearing. Things seem to be settling down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Picked up 6 cories today. The were listed as "red sailfin corydoras" from what I can find I believe they are Corydoras Venezuelanus.








I have them in quarantine now. I am looking forward to getting them in 75. 


I also picked up a red tiger lotus. I have been looking for one for the last few months. I finally gave up and the LFS had one today. Yeah!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Totally bummed - I woke up today and my bulldog Pleco was dead. Stomach was nice and plump and not a mark on him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

The Ludwigia Arcuata has never took off. I decided to replace it with Hygrophilia Pinnatifida. 

I also picked up a L134 Leopard Frog Pleco to replace my Bulldog Pleco. I'll take some pictures after he is acclimated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is a picture of my new Leopard Frog Pleco, L134. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunnybear_05 (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry about your pleco. Your new guy is awesome looking though !


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Ugh- I forgot to open my CO2 after cleaning the tank on Sunday. Then I was gone Monday and Tuesday. It is amazing how fast BBA grows. [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Bad news... Good news...

The bad news.... My Leopard Frog Pleco decided to carpet dive or in my case tile dive last night. How the cats didn't get him I don't know. My son found him about 8 feet from the tank. I think I will hold off getting another for awhile. 










The good news... We found a juvenile gold barb yesterday. At least one of eggs must have made it through all the fish eating the eggs that get spawned. We see the same thing in my cherry barb tank. A couple times a year one survives. He is cute and a lot less skittish than the older ones. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Love this Red Tiger Lotus!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Very Nice Tank!!!!

It is coming along great!!! Sorry to hear about the deaths you have had lately!!! Both of those plecks were awesome!!! I too have had mixed luck with ottos! usually if I can get they past the quarantine they will make it, but it is just getting them past the first week or so! So I try to wait till the big box store have them for a dollar each and buy at least 6 or 8 before setting up a new tank!

I hope you get your algae and ottos figured out!!!

Keep up the great work!
Drew


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

RIP L134. That was one sweet pleco.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Ouch.. that's a tough loss.. i hope mine never feels froggy, open top tank:\


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

yes the red tiger lotus looks great!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

About 2 months ago I started a new job that has me away from home 3-4 nights a week. At the same time my CO2 ran out so I decided to switch this tank over to a Low Tech tank. I stopped the CO2 and switched to adding ferts once a week. I just checked my nitrates and they are around 20. The pH went from 6.7 to 7.5. 










The cabomba furcata is thinning out. It used to be very bushy. This typically grows in acidic water so it may be the pH change. I might need to look at something else. 










My crypts I had in the corner pretty much disappeared. I am going to wait to see if it is a melt and they will come back or if I need to replace. 










The red tiger lotus seems happy. It is growing like crazy. I need to trim a couple of the older leaves. I really love this plant. 










An Amano Shrimp looking for a snack. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I decided to add some val's in the corner. 

Before 










After












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

My Golden Blue-eyed Pleco. It was sold as L144 though it sounds like this would be a variation of the L144. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Most L144 are the golden variation if not all. Very nice looking fish, I have a nice male


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

The conversion to a low tech tank is complete. I think the plants have all adjusted and the tank needed a major trim. 










After the trim....











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Rarely see all five of my corydoras out at the same time. Not a great picture but it is nice to know there are all still there. 

I haven't done much with this tank in the last 6 weeks so a major trim and clean is in order. Sounds like a good Saturday to me. [emoji57]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

*75 gallon restart*










A year ago










Today

In the past year I have transitioned this tank from high tech to low tech and have almost changed over all the plants. Anubias, Java Fern and Carbomba Furcata are the few that are left. As I look at it - I noticed that it has moved towards having a lot of red plants. Maybe I should continue down that path though I think I will keep the Anubias and maybe the Java Fern. 

Ideas for plants to add? Particularly smaller plants for in front or mid- levels. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Snacking on a shrimp wafer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I am excited. I finally got my hands on some Alternanthera reineckii var. Dwarf for the front of the tank. I found it at the MN Aquarium Society auction yesterday!


----------



## bsherwood (Nov 22, 2007)

impressive!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

*75 gallon Reboot -- Transitioning to Danish Style*

About a month ago my tank went two weeks without lights. Amazing how the family doesn't notice the lights aren't on when I was out of town. A lot of the plants died and it just looks sad. Today I was walking through my local fish store and found this wood! Time to redo the 75!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

*75 gallon Reboot -- Transitioning to Danish Style*










I am trying to decide if I only have this piece of wood in the tank or put some hardscape on the right side. Thoughts?


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

*75 gallon - version 3*

I would love to hear your opinions on which option you prefer. 









Option 1









Option 2









Option 3









Option 4









Option 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

I like 5


----------



## Kindafishy (Jan 14, 2015)

I like 5, as well.


----------



## ScubaSteve (Jun 30, 2012)

:laugh2:5!


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Substrate










Black Diamond Blasting Sand around the edges.










I am going to try a mix of oyster shell grit and worm casting as my dirt mix. 










Topped with the Black Diamond Blasting sand. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

The new layout































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Filled










I was trying to decide what I was going to plant in here. I knew I was going to be using my petite anubias. I was thinking having a green lush tank. I threw my Red Tiger lotus in from my last tank since I wasn't sure what to do with them and I like the simple design. I might stay with this for awhile and see how it looks when it grows out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

